# MacBook Pro on 10.9.2. SMC Errors.



## ian27 (Apr 23, 2014)

Hello guys,

I am using a MacBook Pro on 10.9.2. Recently Ive started to get a very slow startup with these error messages in verbose mode and in the console. Is this indicating a software or hardware error? Thank you.

Kernel messages

   Apr 21 09:21:11   SMC::smcInitHelper ERROR: smcPublishLightshowVersion failed (kSMCKeyNotFound)
   Apr 21 09:21:11   SMC::smcInitHelper ERROR: MMIO regMap == NULL - fall back to old SMC mode
   Apr 21 09:22:14   SMC::smcReadKeyAction ERROR: smcReadData8 failed for key B0PS (kSMCKeyNotFound)
   Apr 21 09:22:14   SMC::smcReadKeyAction ERROR: smcReadData8 failed for key B0OS (kSMCKeyNotFound)
   Apr 21 09:29:04   wl0: Roamed or switched channel, reason #8, bssid c4:04:15:00:47:58
   --- last message repeated 6 times ---
   Apr 21 10:43:53   process Maya[700] thread 36314 caught burning CPU!; EXC_RESOURCE supressed due to audio playback
   Apr 21 11:40:36   SMC::smcHandleInterruptEvent WARNING status=0x0 (0x40 not set) notif=0x0
   Apr 21 12:52:38   process PluginProcess[1030] caught causing excessive wakeups. Observed wakeups rate (per sec): 287; Maximum permitted wakeups rate (per sec): 150; Observation period: 300 seconds; Task lifetime number of wakeups: 569371
   Apr 21 14:51:28   wl0: Roamed or switched channel, reason #8, bssid c4:04:15:00:47:58
   Apr 21 15:32:29   process WindowServer[214] caught causing excessive wakeups. Observed wakeups rate (per sec): 159; Maximum permitted wakeups rate (per sec): 150; Observation period: 300 seconds; Task lifetime number of wakeups: 567306
   Apr 21 16:25:29   wl0: Roamed or switched channel, reason #8, bssid c4:04:15:00:47:58
   Apr 21 17:26:56   SMC::smcHandleInterruptEvent WARNING status=0x0 (0x40 not set) notif=0x0
   Apr 21 17:31:36   process Maya[6803] thread 178394 caught burning CPU! It used more than 50% CPU (Actual recent usage: 81%) over 180 seconds. thread lifetime cpu usage 90.827305 seconds, (89.820230 user, 1.007075 system) ledger info: balance: 90003095054 credit: 90003095054 debit: 0 limit: 90000000000 (50%) period: 180000000000 time since last refill (ns): 110988359054
   Apr 21 18:05:47   process The Unarchiver[11447] thread 185059 caught burning CPU!; EXC_RESOURCE supressed due to audio playback
   Apr 21 21:30:57   process Maya[15796] thread 252221 caught burning CPU!; EXC_RESOURCE supressed due to audio playback
   Apr 22 18:46:00   SMC::smcReadKeyAction ERROR: smcReadData8 failed for key LsNM (kSMCKeyNotFound)
   Apr 22 18:46:00   SMC::smcReadKeyAction ERROR LsNM kSMCKeyNotFound(0x84) fKeyHashTable=0x0
   Apr 22 18:46:00   SMC::smcGetLightshowVers ERROR: smcReadKey LsNM failed (kSMCKeyNotFound)
   Apr 22 18:46:00   SMC::smcPublishLightshowVersion ERROR: smcGetLightshowVers failed (kSMCKeyNotFound)
   Apr 22 18:46:00   SMC::smcInitHelper ERROR: smcPublishLightshowVersion failed (kSMCKeyNotFound)
   Apr 22 18:46:00   SMC::smcHandleInterruptEvent WARNING status=0x0 (0x40 not set) notif=0x0
   Apr 22 18:46:00   SMC::smcInitHelper ERROR: MMIO regMap == NULL - fall back to old SMC mode
   Apr 22 18:46:30   SMC::smcReadKeyAction ERROR: smcReadData8 failed for key B0PS (kSMCKeyNotFound)
   Apr 22 18:46:30   SMC::smcReadKeyAction ERROR: smcReadData8 failed for key B0OS (kSMCKeyNotFound)
   Apr 23 18:12:38   SMC::smcReadKeyAction ERROR: smcReadData8 failed for key LsNM (kSMCKeyNotFound)
   Apr 23 18:12:38   SMC::smcReadKeyAction ERROR LsNM kSMCKeyNotFound(0x84) fKeyHashTable=0x0
   Apr 23 18:12:38   SMC::smcGetLightshowVers ERROR: smcReadKey LsNM failed (kSMCKeyNotFound)
   Apr 23 18:12:38   SMC::smcPublishLightshowVersion ERROR: smcGetLightshowVers failed (kSMCKeyNotFound)
   Apr 23 18:12:38   SMC::smcInitHelper ERROR: smcPublishLightshowVersion failed (kSMCKeyNotFound)
   Apr 23 18:12:38   SMC::smcInitHelper ERROR: MMIO regMap == NULL - fall back to old SMC mode
   Apr 23 18:13:37   SMC::smcReadKeyAction ERROR: smcReadData8 failed for key B0PS (kSMCKeyNotFound)
   Apr 23 18:13:37   SMC::smcReadKeyAction ERROR: smcReadData8 failed for key B0OS (kSMCKeyNotFound)
   Apr 23 21:50:57   SMC::smcReadKeyAction ERROR: smcReadData8 failed for key LsNM (kSMCKeyNotFound)
   Apr 23 21:50:57   SMC::smcReadKeyAction ERROR LsNM kSMCKeyNotFound(0x84) fKeyHashTable=0x0
   Apr 23 21:50:57   SMC::smcGetLightshowVers ERROR: smcReadKey LsNM failed (kSMCKeyNotFound)
   Apr 23 21:50:57   SMC::smcPublishLightshowVersion ERROR: smcGetLightshowVers failed (kSMCKeyNotFound)
   Apr 23 21:50:57   SMC::smcInitHelper ERROR: smcPublishLightshowVersion failed (kSMCKeyNotFound)
   Apr 23 21:50:57   SMC::smcInitHelper ERROR: MMIO regMap == NULL - fall back to old SMC mode
   Apr 23 21:52:00   SMC::smcReadKeyAction ERROR: smcReadData8 failed for key B0PS (kSMCKeyNotFound)
   Apr 23 21:52:00   SMC::smcReadKeyAction ERROR: smcReadData8 failed for key B0OS (kSMCKeyNotFound)
   Apr 23 22:08:12   SMC::smcReadKeyAction ERROR: smcReadData8 failed for key LsNM (kSMCKeyNotFound)
   Apr 23 22:08:12   SMC::smcReadKeyAction ERROR LsNM kSMCKeyNotFound(0x84) fKeyHashTable=0x0
   Apr 23 22:08:12   SMC::smcGetLightshowVers ERROR: smcReadKey LsNM failed (kSMCKeyNotFound)
   Apr 23 22:08:12   SMC::smcPublishLightshowVersion ERROR: smcGetLightshowVers failed (kSMCKeyNotFound)
   Apr 23 22:08:12   SMC::smcHandleInterruptEvent WARNING status=0x0 (0x40 not set) notif=0x0
   Apr 23 22:08:12   SMC::smcInitHelper ERROR: smcPublishLightshowVersion failed (kSMCKeyNotFound)
   Apr 23 22:08:12   SMC::smcInitHelper ERROR: MMIO regMap == NULL - fall back to old SMC mode
   Apr 23 22:08:59   SMC::smcReadKeyAction ERROR: smcReadData8 failed for key B0PS (kSMCKeyNotFound)
   Apr 23 22:08:59   SMC::smcReadKeyAction ERROR: smcReadData8 failed for key B0OS (kSMCKeyNotFound)


----------



## Whitehill (Apr 24, 2014)

SMC is System Management Controller.  You may need to reset it.  Here's a *link* to some Apple info on this subject.


----------

